# Understand the World Greatest Structures - محاضرات فيديو رائعة - ترجمة للعربي متجددة



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله 

أود أن أتقدم لهذا المنتدى العظيم بهدية ,وهي كورس أمريكي يقدمه أستاذ دكتور بالجيش الأمريكي بعنوان :

Understand the World Greatest Structures

يشرح فيه تصرف المنشآت والتحليل الإنشائي لها وذلك الشرح يكون على أمثلة لمنشآت عالمية من ناطحات سحاب إلا قباب وكباري,وأنفاق ,مثل برج خليفة وBroklin Bridge منشآت أخرى غاية في الإبداع وأسلوب الشرح في منتهى البساطة

:Course Lecture Titles 

1. Learning to See and Understand Structure

2. The Science of Structure—Forces in Balance

3. Internal Forces, Stress, and Strength

4. From Wood to Steel—Properties of Materials

5. Building Up—Columns and Buckling

6. Building Across—Beams and Bending

7. Trusses—The Power of the Triangle

8. Cables and Arches—The Power of the Parabola

9. Loads and Structural Systems

10. Egypt and Greece—Pyramids to the Parthenon

11. The Glory of Rome in Arches and Vaults

12. The Rise and Fall of the Gothic Cathedral

13. Three Great Domes—Rome to the Renaissance

14. How Iron and Science Transformed Arch Bridges

15. Suspension Bridges—The Battle of the Cable

16. Suspension Bridges—The Challenge of Wind

17. Great Cantilever Bridges—Tragedy and Triumph

18. The Rise of Iron- and Steel-Framed Buildings

19. The Great Skyscraper Race

20. The Beauty and Versatility of Modern Concrete

21. Amazing Thin Shells—Strength from Curvature

22. Vast Roof Systems of Iron and Steel

23. The Incredible Lightness of Tension Structures

24. Strategies for Understanding Any Structure












أترككم مع الكورس :56:

DOWNLOAD LINKS




saalaam قال:


> الاولى
> 01. Learning to See and Understand Structure.avi
> الثانية
> MediaFire - Space for your documents, photos, videos, and music.
> ...


 
or​ 



سبع الليل قال:


> يوجد أيضاً عن طريق التورنت ولكم هذا الملف المرفق المضغوط
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2246807-post15.html


 
or

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270446.html#post2244832

المصدر

Sign In - Docs4you

ملحوظة لغة المحاضر : الإنجليزية (ولا يوجد ترجمة)


يا رب تنال إعجابكم

يرجى التثبيت لأنها فعلن مفيدة


ترجمة المحاضرات من رفع الزميل Anass88


ترجمة الحلقة الأولى​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?q2yhj0v992finc1​ 
*هذا لينك لترجمة الحلقة الثانية*​ 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?6592woz0evznery *​ 
ده لينك الحلقة التالته مترجمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2prvb3bem1vk210​ 
وده لينك للحلقة مترجمة فيديو بحجم 119 ميجا بدلا من حجمها الأصلى 215 ميجا​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vc3w3aswslnes9j 

المحاضرة الرابعة مترجمة بصيعة flv بحجم 120 ميجا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrjh55k0rssy9lk

ملف الترجمة منفصل للحلقة الرابعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bue6c3fi64tbalc

وهذا رابط للحلقة الخامسة مترجمة وبصيغة flv بحجم 125 ميجا 
05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.rar
ولمن قام بتحميل الحلقات من هنا ويريد ملف الترجمة فقط فهذا هو الرابط 
05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.srt
----------------------------------------------
 الحلقة السادسة بعنوان البناء العرضى ( الكمرات والإنحناء ) 
رابط الحلقة مدمج بها الترجمة بصيغة flv من أجل تقليل الحجم ولكن على حساب الجودة بحجم 120 ميجا ومن أراد الملف بجودته العالية يمكن تحميله من أول صفحة بالموضوع . 
06. Building Across - Beams and Bending.rar
رابط ملف الترجمة منفصل 
06. Building Across - Beams and Bending.srt

الحلقة السابعة وموضوعها الجمالونات وهى من ترجمة المهندس *هانى فتوح *

رابط للحلقة مدمج معها الترجمه بصيغة flv وبحجم 120 ميجا 

07. Trusses - The Power of the Triangle.rar
--------------------------------------------------
رابط لملف الترجمة منفصلا لمن لدية الحلقات مسبقا 
07. Trusses - The Power of the Triangle.srt




Anass88 قال:


> نظرا لأن ادارة اليوتيوب حذفت الحلقة الثامنة والتاسعة فهاهى لينكات ملفات الترجمة الخاصه بهما
> ملف الترجمة للحلقة الثامنة
> 08. Cables and Arches - The Power of the Parabola.srt
> ملف الترجمة للحلقة التاسعة
> ...



​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي احمد ..ما قصرت ابدا ..
ياريت لو تبرع احد الاخوة ورفعها على الميديافير


----------



## Eng.wsa (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل وفي انتظار روابط ميديا فاير من احد الاخوه


----------



## shuaa said (23 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (23 يونيو 2011)

أخويا الفاضل يمكنك إستعمال موقع ال leech لتحويل رابط ال filesonic إلى رابط بريميوم يدعم الإستكمال وبنفس سرعة الميديافاير :

http://www.myfreeleech.com/?ct=pickcode&ac=collect_file&_t=

مع العلم أن الرابط يتم مسحه تلقائيا بعد 24 ساعة ,ويحتاج إلى عمل transload مرة أخرى


----------



## hassona_exe (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (23 يونيو 2011)

العفو يا إخواني وشكرا على الردود والإهتمام

اتمنى من الإدارة التثبيت لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## م عمروسعد (23 يونيو 2011)

Torrent File Attached 
Thanks:12:


----------



## haytham baraka (23 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## eng_a_alaa (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## anass81 (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع قيم ويستحق التثبيت

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (24 يونيو 2011)

العفو يا إخواني الكرام ,كل الشكر والتقدير للمشرفين الأفاضل 

على التثبيت وللإخوة الأعضاء على الإهتمام بالموضوع لأنه 

فعلن في الصميم ومهم جدا بانسبة لكل مهندس إنشائي

يريت لو أحد الأعضاء الأفاضل لو عنده خط نت سريع يقوم 

بتنزيل الملفات المضغوطة وحذف منها مجموعة الملفات ال 

mp3 لأنها بلا فائدة (مجرد تكرار صوتي لملفات الفيديو),ولان 

ملفات الفيديو تعمل بشكل صحيح صوت +صورة فإن ملفات ال 

mp3 تشكل مساحة زائدة

,لو أن أحد الإخوة يستطيع تنزيلها وإعادة رفعها على سيرفر 

سريع مثل ال media fire سيكون ذلك أفضل بكثير

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## boushy (24 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا*


----------



## سبع الليل (24 يونيو 2011)

يوجد أيضاً عن طريق التورنت ولكم هذا الملف المرفق المضغوط


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## osman1 (26 يونيو 2011)

مساء الفل مفيش رابط ميديا فير الله يكرمك


----------



## marshal111 (26 يونيو 2011)

يجماعه الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يونيو 2011)

*404 - Page not found*


----------



## mohammed abd el-mo (26 يونيو 2011)

ياريت يا جماعه لو فى ترجمه عشان نستفيد اكتر


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## struct-eng (27 يونيو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## saalaam (27 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر لك أخي مهندس أحمد محروس...

وإنشاء الله لو قدرت أنزلهم في أقرب فرصة برفعهم على الميديافاير

شكرا مرة أخرى..........ونتمنى المزيد والتعاون من الجميع في نشر مثل هذه المواضيع

تحياتي يا هندسة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (28 يونيو 2011)

العفو إخواني المهندسين,, و شكرا لإخوانا الذين اضافو روابط التورنتس ,,وعلى فكرة الروابط كلها تعمل وبشكل صحيح ,,,أخويا المهندس salaam شكرا على المبادرة في إعادة رفع الملفات ولكن كما قلت فإنها تحتاج قبل رفعها لإزالة ملفات ال mp3 الزائدة 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (28 يونيو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> ألف شكر لك أخي مهندس أحمد محروس...
> 
> وإنشاء الله لو قدرت أنزلهم في أقرب فرصة برفعهم على الميديافاير
> 
> ...



تسلم يا كبير

نتمنى ربنا يوفقك في سرعة تنزيل ورفع الملفات بمساحة أقل على الميديافاير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يونيو 2011)

سبع الليل قال:


> يوجد أيضاً عن طريق التورنت ولكم هذا الملف المرفق المضغوط



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كسار (29 يونيو 2011)

*أفضل ما شاهدت عن الهندسة*

الله يوفقك وين ما رحت يا مهندس أحمد....
أنا ما توقعت اني شوف هيك محاضرات على حياة عيني...
مو بس المستوى العلمي الرفيع اللي بتحتويه المحاضرات..بل طريقة العرض الممتازة..قوة أفكار المحاضر و تركيزه على الموضوع بدون تشتييت الفكرة...تسلسل الأفكار..و بساطة الطرح..و الأمثلة العملية المرفقة اللي بتثبت كل الأفكار بالذهن
بالإضافة لطرح كل المصطلحات باللغة الإنكليزية..هل الشي اللي بيخليه من الممكن ربط المصطلحات العربية بذهنا بالمصطلحات الإنكليزية..
بنصح كل المهندسين بمشاهدة هذه المحاضرات لأنها تعيد ترتيب كل الأفكار الهندسية من ألف إلى الياء
و بارك الله فيك

المهندس علاء


----------



## marshal111 (1 يوليو 2011)

ياجماعه الروبط اشتغلت مع حد من مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## El-ansary (1 يوليو 2011)

ممكن تنزله من هنا
http://stockdesign.softarchive.net/...ng_the_worlds_greatest_structures.698146.html


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

مهندس (كسار) \ علاء الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا يا أخي على كلامك الطيب ونصيحتك للإخوة الأعضاء بمتابعة المحاضرات لأنها فعلن فارقة في مسار فهم المهندس الإنشائي لسلوك المنشآت وهذا ما لم يتم شرحه في جامعاتنا العربية بشكل واضح ووممنهج ومركز كما بتلك المحاضرات

مهندس marshal 111 الروابط تعمل داخل وخارج مصر بدون اي مشكلة حاول مرة أخرى,والف شكر للأخ El-ansary على تزويدنا بروابط مختلفة 

أنصح الإخوة الأعضاء بتزيل المحاضرات من التورنت :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=71434&d=1308944943http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=71403&d=1308838948

وذلك لسببين :1- سهولة التحميل والإستكمال 

2- يمكنك إخيار الملفات ال (.avi) وترك الملفات ال mp3 لأنها زائدة عن الحاجة وتمثل عبئ زائد على الdownload 

3- لا يتم مسح الملف بعد 24 ساعة كما في مواقع ال leech

** للإخوة الذين لا يستعملون التورنت يمكنهم إستعمال مواقع ال leech وهي عبارة عن مواقع تقوم بتحويل الرابط العادي إلى رابط بريميوم يدعم الإستكمال(ولكن يمسح الرابط بعد 24 ساعة) لذا يجب تنزيل الملف خلال 24 ساعة بعد ال translaod مثل :

http://h-leech.com/

http://www.mxfull.net/index.php

http://www.myfreeleech.com/?ct=pickcode&ac=collect_file&_t=

http://zleech.in/

http://www.rapidleech4u.com/index.php

طريقة إستعمال أي موقع من مواقع ال :leech

http://youtu.be/zd--YrbWTL4

مع العلم أنه يوجد مواقع leech تحتاج لفك حماية ال popup advertisment للمتصفح,,وذلك يكون شرط لإمكانية الtranslaod 
: مثل هذا الموقع على سبيل المثال 

http://youtu.be/B4i9ksGnUqo

وهذا موقع أخر ولكن لا يتبع مواقع ال leech

http://www.alldebrid.com/

يحتاج إلى إشتراك ولكنه مجاني مجاني لمدة يومين فقط ثم يتحول إلى غيرمجاني ميزته يقوم بتحويل اللينكات أسرع من أي موقع في لمح البصر(يمكن إستغلال ذلك لمدة يومين)

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (2 يوليو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... والى الامام دائما...
*_


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

مهندس الصامت أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وعلى تشجعيك 

إخواني إليكم أخر التطورات وأفضلها وهي التنزيل بإستخدام برامج التورنت من خلال الملف :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=71403&d=1308838948
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ولكن الجديد الأن هو إكتشاف طريقة لتسريع سرعة التتورنت أضعاف مضاعفة كما بالشرح التالي :

http://youtu.be/uuqzJG6dQ48

Used sites
----------------


http://infinite-source.de/az/az-calc.html

http://www.speedtest.net/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لقد جربت هذه الطريقة و أصبحت سرعة الداونلوود من 20KB/S إلى 400KB/s !!!!!! ولكن لم تعمل في حالة إستخدام ال wireless وتعمل جيدا في حالة إستخدام الWired LAN 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ويوجد طريقة ثانية وهي (خارقة المفعول) وستصاب بعدها بحالة ذهول تامة ,أترككم مع الشرح:

http://youtu.be/Ff7Hj4MS5mc
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أنا شخصيا إستخدمت الطريقة الأولى فوصلت السرعة من 20kb/s إلى 400KB/s وثم تركت الإعدادات كما هي وإستخدمت الثانية فوصلت السرعة إلى 2.0 ~ 4.5 MB/s 

ملاحظة: بعد تطبيق الخطوات في الطريقة الثانية بإستخدام برنامج Cheat Engine ,,يجب أن يبقى برنامج Cheat Engine مفتوح ولا يغلق أبدا ,,إذا أغلقته بالخطأ يجب عليك أن تعود وتفتحه مرة أخرى وتعيد تفعيله مرة كما بالشرح

* أظن كدة 7 جيجا دول ينزلو في وقت بسيط مقارنا بالأيام التي كانت ستستهلك في حالة السرعة العادية البطيئة,,واظن كدة مواقع ال leech وتحويل اللينكات ليس لها قيمة في حالة وجود ملف بديل تورنت لنفس الملف نظرا لفرق السرعات والمزايا الغير قابلة للمقارنة

تحياتي للجميع ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 يوليو 2011)

أرجو من تمكن من تحميل المحاضرات إعادة رفعها على سيرفرات أخرى


----------



## saalaam (3 يوليو 2011)

في القريب العاجل إنشاء الله على الميديا فاير...........لحد الأن نزلت منهم 4 gb

والباقي يوم أو يومين بالكثير إنشاء الله


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (3 يوليو 2011)

يا جملااعة الأمر لا يحتاج إلى تنزيل من مواقع ال share وتتتعب نفسك ,,إستخدم برنامج التورنت :

http://download.bittorrent.com/dl/BitTorrent-7.2.1.exe

وقم بتنزيل الملف :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=71403&d=1308838948

ثم إتبع الطريقتين المذكورتين أعلاه في تسريع التورنت وبإستخدام الطريقة الثانية ستصل معك إلى 4Mb/second وهي سرعة خيالية ,,هتلاقي ال 7 جيجا نزلو في أقل من ساعتين 

ولن تحتاج لتنزيلها من مواقع ال share 

مع العلم أن الطريقتين لا تعملان إلى في حالة كان خط الإنترنت لديك wired lan


----------



## almass (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك بشمهندس saalaam
ونحن في الانتظار على احر من الجمر


----------



## myada1 (4 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> في القريب العاجل إنشاء الله على الميديا فاير...........لحد الأن نزلت منهم 4 gb
> 
> والباقي يوم أو يومين بالكثير إنشاء الله



فى الانتظار


----------



## saalaam (5 يوليو 2011)

سلام يا بش مهندسين......

هنا الدفعة الأولى......بس والله تعبت في التحميل لو في حد عنده طريقة لتسريع التحميل يا ريت يساعدنا بها 

الروابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?wuzk77o2348x96i

http://www.mediafire.com/?4j79huq2llfrbzt#2

http://www.mediafire.com/?glaui96l0croeb5


----------



## saalaam (6 يوليو 2011)

سلام........وهنا المحاضرة الرابعة والخامسة

http://www.mediafire.com/?uqslbxve1j824jt

http://www.mediafire.com/?jaxpr0dasp6195z


----------



## saalaam (6 يوليو 2011)

وهنا المحاضرات من ستة إلى إحدى عشر

السادسة
http://www.mediafire.com/?597gv44lm6h3nsy#1
السابعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?0cpcah2vwtj0kw6#2
الثامنة
http://www.mediafire.com/?e9l66tgbcol7k2o
التاسعة
http://www.mediafire.com/?c7gojuxbkblvwzq
العاشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?duekfsobqj9m2h2#1
الحادية عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?vbgf6s97nj6vlql


----------



## كسار (6 يوليو 2011)

الله حيك أبو شريك...أكيد تعبك ما رح يضيع ...كلشي بيشوف المحاضرات رح يدعيلكون أنت و المهندس أحمد بالخير


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## saalaam (6 يوليو 2011)

سلام.....

وهنا المحاضرات 
.
.
.
.
.
الثانية عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?trsnme0b1va7b2g

الثالثة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?yigtx66bn6wnefn

الرابعة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?ckz2jenahc2o336

الخامسة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?4seigjblk0ua213#1

السادسة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?593y7qeyt28pbua#1

السابعة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?2e9zyf5ujb4keb7#2


المشرف سنا الإسلام أرجو إرفاق الروابط بالمشاركة الأصلية ليسهل على الجميع الحصول عليها 

تحياتي


----------



## myada1 (8 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام يا بش مهندسين......
> 
> هنا الدفعة الأولى......بس والله تعبت في التحميل لو في حد عنده طريقة لتسريع التحميل يا ريت يساعدنا بها
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ..ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
انا نزلتهم كلهم
بس المحاضرة الاولى نزلتها مرتين بس بيقولى 
the file is corrupt


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام يا بش مهندسين......
> 
> هنا الدفعة الأولى......بس والله تعبت في التحميل لو في حد عنده طريقة لتسريع التحميل يا ريت يساعدنا بها
> 
> ...





saalaam قال:


> سلام........وهنا المحاضرة الرابعة والخامسة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?uqslbxve1j824jt
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jaxpr0dasp6195z





saalaam قال:


> وهنا المحاضرات من ستة إلى إحدى عشر
> 
> السادسة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?597gv44lm6h3nsy#1
> ...





saalaam قال:


> سلام.....
> 
> وهنا المحاضرات
> .
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا سنا الإسلام...

الأخت ميادة أنا بشوف المحاضرة الأولى...ولا يهمك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على روابط الميديافير ..ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## saalaam (9 يوليو 2011)

سلام.....

هنا باقي المحاضرات.........تحياتي يا هندسة

الثامنة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?24mht9h1f3c6gme

التاسعة عشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?oo4268t3lf9u7su

العشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?8ubq2p92vi4kabr

الواحدة والعشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?olvfyfcoh1x5rct

الثانية والعشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?c0t6jdcb16kmg1x

الثالثة والعشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?s6n5xzt0ftwv9j9

الرابعة والعشرون الأخيرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?irytcvy49t39ji9


للرفع....


----------



## freemanghassan (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (10 يوليو 2011)

مهندس salaam الله يعطيك ألف عافية والله تعبناك بعمل روابط ال mediafire ,بارك الله فيك على المجهود,,ويريت ايض الإخوة يجربو طريقة التورنت


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام.....
> 
> هنا باقي المحاضرات.........تحياتي يا هندسة
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (10 يوليو 2011)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> مهندس salaam الله يعطيك ألف عافية والله تعبناك بعمل روابط ال mediafire ,بارك الله فيك على المجهود,,ويريت ايض الإخوة يجربو طريقة التورنت


 

أخي أحمد الحمد لله على كل.....وهذا واجبنا .....

بارك الله فيكم وفينا........


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (11 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> أخي أحمد الحمد لله على كل.....وهذا واجبنا .....
> 
> بارك الله فيكم وفينا........




الله يعزك يا بشمهندس ويكرمك

معلش تاعبينك معانا تسلم وتدوم


----------



## الهانتر (13 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس Saalaam
*


----------



## الهانتر (13 يوليو 2011)

وفعلا اول ملف corrupted


----------



## العبقرية (13 يوليو 2011)

واضح انه كورس رائع جارى التحميل والاطلاع جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## saalaam (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم....

وإنشاء الله المحاضرة الأولى سيتم إعادة رفعها كفيديو وليس ملف مضغوط


----------



## saalaam (14 يوليو 2011)

سلام........

الأخت سنا الإسلام......أرجو استبدال رابط المحاضرة الأولى بالرابط أدناه..........تحية

إعادة رفع رابط المحاضرة الأولى
http://www.mediafire.com/?f4w678sbva46l8q


----------



## saalaam (14 يوليو 2011)

وهذا رابط المحاضرة الثانية تم رفعه مجددا بصيغة Avi.......

http://www.mediafire.com/?hristashpmf8in8


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يوليو 2011)

saalaam قال:


> سلام........
> 
> الأخت سنا الإسلام......أرجو استبدال رابط المحاضرة الأولى بالرابط أدناه..........تحية
> 
> ...





saalaam قال:


> وهذا رابط المحاضرة الثانية تم رفعه مجددا بصيغة avi.......
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hristashpmf8in8



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الهانتر (19 يوليو 2011)

ياريت القطاع الهندسى فى الجيش المصرى يتفرج على الفيديو الخرافى ده ويتعلمو يعملو حاجه مفيده


----------



## Mostafa100 (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع , و الله إنت إنسان محترم و ربنا سبحانه و تعالى هيجازيك خيرا , و أنصح أي مهندس مدني سواء يعمل في التصميم أو في التنفيذ أن يشاهد و يدرس هذه المحاضرات القيمة لأنها مفيده جدا و أفادتني أنا شخصيا و الفضل لله تعالى أولا و لصاحب الموضوع ثانيا.

تقبل تحياتي يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (19 يوليو 2011)

mostafa100 قال:


> بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع , و الله إنت إنسان محترم و ربنا سبحانه و تعالى هيجازيك خيرا , و أنصح أي مهندس مدني سواء يعمل في التصميم أو في التنفيذ أن يشاهد و يدرس هذه المحاضرات القيمة لأنها مفيده جدا و أفادتني أنا شخصيا و الفضل لله تعالى أولا و لصاحب الموضوع ثانيا.
> 
> تقبل تحياتي يا باشمهندس




العفو يا هندسة يا كبير الفضل لله وحده ,,ونتمنى أن نستطيع في المستقبل كأمة عربية تصنيع العلوم وتصديرها أكثر من إستيرادها 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (21 يوليو 2011)

جارى التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حامل السلم بالعرض (23 يوليو 2011)

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
الله يعطيك الف عافية 
مجهود عظيم يا بشمهندس وللامانة بيفيدك بتفاصيل عمرك ما كنت تتخيلها لانه بيعتمد على الشرح عن طريق النماذج الخشبية المصغرة لاي منشأ . رائع جدا


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأنفع الله بكم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المرور إخواني الأفاضل أنا لم أبذل أي مجهود على الإطلاق (فقط قمت بعملية نقل للموضوع لم تستغرق 5 دقائق)

إنشاء الله سيأتي اليوم نرى فيه جامعاتنا بهذا المستوى ونرى اجيش المصري والجيوش العربية مستوى يليق بالأمة العربية كلها كسلاح وعلم ,والعلم هو أقوى الأسلحة, والأهم من ذلك كله (نرى الأمة العربية على قلب رجل واحد)

تحياتي لجميع إخوانا الأفاضل


----------



## civil-engineer (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (1 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال للاخر بيقف فى الاخر ياريت حد يتاكد من الروابط الميديا فير وشكرا


----------



## زينوسوفت (2 أغسطس 2011)

حملت عن طريق التورنت بالفعل 
دروس في القمة ...


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (3 أغسطس 2011)

mahmoud elhabashy قال:


> الرابط مش شغال للاخر بيقف فى الاخر ياريت حد يتاكد من الروابط الميديا فير وشكرا



أخويا حدد الرابط العاطل لكي نحل المشكلة ,أو إستخدم روابط الfileserve,filesonic أو ال Torrent


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (3 أغسطس 2011)

التحميل يقف فى الاخر ........... رجاء التاكد من الروابط جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي يس (4 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل جداً 
شكراً لك


----------



## engabogabr (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ايا مهندسنا الغالي .


----------



## gota2025 (8 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود ممتاز تستحق الشكر عليه شكر يضاهي مقدم الدورة


----------



## amrnijad (9 أغسطس 2011)

هذا ملف تورنت للذي يريد سرعة التحميل
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6392477


----------



## m.w.a (11 أغسطس 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## thegate (11 أغسطس 2011)

thx


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكر على المرور إخواني ,وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## anass81 (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع على مجهوده :75:

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## Anass88 (31 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?q2yhj0v992finc1 
ده لينك لملف ترجمة أول حلقة ،، وان شاء الله ربنا يعينا على ترجمة الباقى


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 سبتمبر 2011)

anass88 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?q2yhj0v992finc1
> ده لينك لملف ترجمة أول حلقة ،، وان شاء الله ربنا يعينا على ترجمة الباقى



بجد تسلم يا بشمهندس أنس على المبادرة المبدعة دي ,الترجمة ممتازة جدا ,وربنا يعينك على باقي الحلقات

على فكرة لو بتعرف تترجم أسباني فأنا عندي كورس كامل في الإيتابز وأخر في الساب وتتضمن أمثلة متقدمة وغير تقليدية ,لكن المشكلة في الترجمة

تحياتي ليك وإلى الأمام


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 سبتمبر 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع على مجهوده :75:
> 
> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع




تحياتي أخونا المشرف أنس على كلماتك الطيبة 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## muhammedsabry_1 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع رائع رائع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 سبتمبر 2011)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> بجد تسلم يا بشمهندس أنس على المبادرة المبدعة دي ,الترجمة ممتازة جدا ,وربنا يعينك على باقي الحلقات
> 
> على فكرة لو بتعرف تترجم أسباني فأنا عندي كورس كامل في الإيتابز وأخر في الساب وتتضمن أمثلة متقدمة وغير تقليدية ,لكن المشكلة في الترجمة
> 
> تحياتي ليك وإلى الأمام



ياريت تحط اللينكات يابشمهندس وأنا احاول اشوف حد يترجمهم


----------



## saalaam (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يعطيكم ألف عافية


----------



## Anass88 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?6592woz0evznery 
هذا لينك لترجمة الحلقة الثانية وأرجو المعذرة على التأخير وسنتابع باذن الله وتوفيقه باقى الحلقات ،،


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 سبتمبر 2011)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> ياريت تحط اللينكات يابشمهندس وأنا احاول اشوف حد يترجمهم




بشمهندس إتفضل الدورات أهي في مشاركة مستقلة :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t283310.html


----------



## Anass88 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ،، ده لينك الحلقة التالته مترجمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2prvb3bem1vk210 
وده لينك للحلقة مترجمة فيديو بحجم 119 ميجا بدلا من حجمها الأصلى 215 ميجا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vc3w3aswslnes9j 
وبالمناسبة أحب أشكر جدا المهندس اللى جابلنا الحلقات دى وعرضها فى المنتدى لما فيها من نفع وعلم حقيقى ،، ويابشمهندس أحمد محروس أنا بشكرك على كلماتك الغالية ولكنى للأسف مليش فى الأسبانى وأتمنى ان أحد الزملاء يتبنى الموضوع لو ليه فى الأسبانى ،، وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

anass88 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?q2yhj0v992finc1
> ده لينك لملف ترجمة أول حلقة ،، وان شاء الله ربنا يعينا على ترجمة الباقى


 


anass88 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?6592woz0evznery
> هذا لينك لترجمة الحلقة الثانية وأرجو المعذرة على التأخير وسنتابع باذن الله وتوفيقه باقى الحلقات ،،


 


anass88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ،، ده لينك الحلقة التالته مترجمة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2prvb3bem1vk210
> وده لينك للحلقة مترجمة فيديو بحجم 119 ميجا بدلا من حجمها الأصلى 215 ميجا
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vc3w3aswslnes9j
> وبالمناسبة أحب أشكر جدا المهندس اللى جابلنا الحلقات دى وعرضها فى المنتدى لما فيها من نفع وعلم حقيقى ،، ويابشمهندس أحمد محروس أنا بشكرك على كلماتك الغالية ولكنى للأسف مليش فى الأسبانى وأتمنى ان أحد الزملاء يتبنى الموضوع لو ليه فى الأسبانى ،، وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم

تم اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الأولى

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (16 سبتمبر 2011)

anass88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ،، ده لينك الحلقة التالته مترجمة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2prvb3bem1vk210
> وده لينك للحلقة مترجمة فيديو بحجم 119 ميجا بدلا من حجمها الأصلى 215 ميجا
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vc3w3aswslnes9j
> وبالمناسبة أحب أشكر جدا المهندس اللى جابلنا الحلقات دى وعرضها فى المنتدى لما فيها من نفع وعلم حقيقى ،، ويابشمهندس أحمد محروس أنا بشكرك على كلماتك الغالية ولكنى للأسف مليش فى الأسبانى وأتمنى ان أحد الزملاء يتبنى الموضوع لو ليه فى الأسبانى ،، وشكرا




ربنا يخليك يا هندسة ويكتر من أمثالك في المنتدى و معلش يكبير تاعبينك, إنشاءالله هنلاقي أحد اللإخوة يساعدنا في ترجمة الدورة الأسبانية


----------



## Anass88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحلقة الرابعة مترجم*

المحاضرة الرابعة مترجمة بصيعة flv بحجم 120 ميجا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rrjh55k0rssy9lk

ملف الترجمة منفصل للحلقة الرابعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bue6c3fi64tbalc 

مع خالص التحية لكم وان شاء الله نكون أسرع من كده لأن فى ناس انضمت معانا فى موضوع الترجمة واتمنى حد يترجملنا الكورس الأسبانى ،،


----------



## hk_shahin (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks...................................جزاک الله احسن الجزا............................................


----------



## محمد 977 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*جهد مميز و اكثر من رائع*

مبادرة أكثر من رائعة و مفيدة و ترتقي بطريقة تفكير المهندس
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الترجمه من احدى اعhttp://www.facebook.com/groups/Civil.Training/?id=240070276044384&notif_t=group_activityمال المجله التدريبيه لقسم الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق


----------



## wagih khalid (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## محمدعباس السامرائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## spook2013 (25 يناير 2012)

ياريت اخى الفاضل يتم ترجمه الملفات الباقيه


----------



## انور الاستشاري (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم :: وفقكم الله مجهود متميز تستحقون الثناء لأجله


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك العظيم ده


----------



## El_Gabalawy (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (25 أغسطس 2012)

هل يوجد امكانية لترجمة باقي الحلقات 
زادكم الله من علمه


----------



## mawrmmm (12 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحتم عايزين باقى الترجمات


----------



## Anass88 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

معذرة على التأخير فى ترجمة باقى الحلقات للإنشغال ، ولكن نستكمل ان شاء الله وباب المساعدة مفتوح لمن يريد أن يساعدنا فى اتمام هذا العمل ، 
وهذا رابط للحلقة الخامسة مترجمة وبصيغة flv بحجم 125 ميجا 
05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.rar
ولمن قام بتحميل الحلقات من هنا ويريد ملف الترجمة فقط فهذا هو الرابط 
05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.srt
----------------------------------------------
كل عام وانتم بخير ، أنس المصرى


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Anass88 قال:


> معذرة على التأخير فى ترجمة باقى الحلقات للإنشغال ، ولكن نستكمل ان شاء الله وباب المساعدة مفتوح لمن يريد أن يساعدنا فى اتمام هذا العمل ،
> وهذا رابط للحلقة الخامسة مترجمة وبصيغة flv بحجم 125 ميجا
> 05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.rar
> ولمن قام بتحميل الحلقات من هنا ويريد ملف الترجمة فقط فهذا هو الرابط
> ...




شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس أنس على مجهودك في ترجمة الحلقات جعله الله في ميزان حساناتك ,نرجو من الإدارة وضع الترجمة في مقدمة المشاركة


----------



## ادهم احمد على (29 أكتوبر 2012)

والله العظيم انت راااااااائع ويااااااااارب يجزيييييييك كل خير فى الدنيا وكل خير فى الأخره يااااااااااارب


----------



## Anass88 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا على كلامكم الطيب وان شاء الله هأنزل الحلقات اول بأول أول ماتخلص  .


----------



## anass81 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Anass88 قال:


> معذرة على التأخير فى ترجمة باقى الحلقات للإنشغال ، ولكن نستكمل ان شاء الله وباب المساعدة مفتوح لمن يريد أن يساعدنا فى اتمام هذا العمل ،
> وهذا رابط للحلقة الخامسة مترجمة وبصيغة flv بحجم 125 ميجا
> 05. Building Up - Columns and Buckling.rar
> ولمن قام بتحميل الحلقات من هنا ويريد ملف الترجمة فقط فهذا هو الرابط
> ...



Added

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## القافله (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يقدرك وترفعلنا باقي الترجمه مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Anass88 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الأعضاء الكرام ، 
هذه هى الحلقة السادسة بعنوان البناء العرضى ( الكمرات والإنحناء ) 
رابط الحلقة مدمج بها الترجمة بصيغة flv من أجل تقليل الحجم ولكن على حساب الجودة بحجم 120 ميجا ومن أراد الملف بجودته العالية يمكن تحميله من أول صفحة بالموضوع . 
06. Building Across - Beams and Bending.rar
رابط ملف الترجمة منفصل 
06. Building Across - Beams and Bending.srt
-----------------------------------------------------
نلقاكم على خير فى المحاضرة القادمة ان شاء الله وستكون عن ال Trusses .


----------



## القافله (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## b0ogy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

فين بااقى الترجمه ل الفيديوهات يا جماعه


----------



## Anass88 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الحلقة السابعة وموضوعها الجمالونات وهى من ترجمة المهندس *هانى فتوح *

رابط للحلقة مدمج معها الترجمه بصيغة flv وبحجم 120 ميجا 

07. Trusses - The Power of the Triangle.rar
--------------------------------------------------
رابط لملف الترجمة منفصلا لمن لدية الحلقات مسبقا 
07. Trusses - The Power of the Triangle.srt
--------------------------------------------------
*رابط المجلة التدريبية لقسم الهندسة المدنية - جامعة الزقازيق
http://www.facebook.com/groups/Civil.Training*


----------



## anass81 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Anass88 قال:


> الحلقة السابعة وموضوعها الجمالونات وهى من ترجمة المهندس *هانى فتوح *
> 
> رابط للحلقة مدمج معها الترجمه بصيغة flv وبحجم 120 ميجا
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم

تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الأولى

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انور الاستشاري (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم يا بش مهندسين الله تعالى يوفقكم على المجهودات المتميزه : جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


و ننتظر باقي الترجمه للعربيه لبقية الحلقات 

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## Anass88 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=1]الحلقة الثامنة وسوف نعتمد اسلوب جديد ان شاء الله ،، وهو انى سأقوم برفع الحلقات على اليوتيوب وده ليه عدة مميزات ان اى حدا ممكن يتفرج على الحلقة بدل ما ينزلها وهو مشفش جواها ايه ،، غير كده ممكن تغير لون الترجمة والخلفية وما الى ذلك ،، ومع ذلك كده وضعت ملف الترجمة على الصفحة فى اليوتيوب منفصلا علشان اللى عاوز ينزله لوحده وعنده الحلقة قبل كده . 
08 Cables and Arches The Power of the Parabola - YouTube[/h]


----------



## احمد السيد. (1 ديسمبر 2012)

_تسلم يداك يابشمهندس ونتمنى ان تكون هناك الاراده ونكمل ترجمه الكورس اعانك الله وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك._


----------



## Anass88 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ، أقدم لكم (المحاضرة التاسعة) من سلسلة فهم أعظم منشآت العالم وهذه الحلقة عنوانها الأحمال والنظم الإنشائية وتتعرض لأنواع الأحمال المختلفة مع شرح وافى لها باستخدام النماذج ، وكذلك يتم شرح كيفية تحليل النظم الإنشائية من خلال مثال على منشأ . 
---------------------------------------
لتحميل ملف الترجمة منفصلا لمن لديه الحلقة مسبقا 
lec 9.srt
--------------------------------------
لحلقات سابقة وملفات الترجمة 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
---------------------------------------
لمشاهدة الحلقة مترجمة على يوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfhtsujPAyY
------------
طبتم وطابت أوقاتكم ، ألقاكم فى المحاضرة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك​


----------



## احمد السيد. (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك ف مجهودك


----------



## سمنياب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عندي استعداد اساعد في ترجمة الحلقات الباقية, ولكن كيف احصل على النص الانجليزي؟


----------



## Anass88 (18 يناير 2013)

نظرا لأن ادارة اليوتيوب حذفت الحلقة الثامنة والتاسعة فهاهى لينكات ملفات الترجمة الخاصه بهما 
ملف الترجمة للحلقة الثامنة 
08. Cables and Arches - The Power of the Parabola.srt
ملف الترجمة للحلقة التاسعة 
lec 9.srt

وملف الترجمة للحلقة العاشرة 
10. Egypt and Greece - Pyramids to the Parthenon.srt
طبتم وطابت أوقاتكم ، ونفعنا الله واياكم بها 
وبالنسبة للزميل الذى يقدم يد العون فى الترجمة ، فيسرنى ذلك ، وأرجو منك أن تتواصل معى على الفيس بوك على http://www.facebook.com/Anas88?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## pipoyou (13 فبراير 2013)

كورس جميل بس ممكن ترجمة باقى الحلقات وشكرا.


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (9 مارس 2013)

باقي الترجمه يا هندسه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr22amr (18 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااا على المجهوددددددددددددد
وياريت باقى الترجمه


----------



## freedom2000 (9 مايو 2013)

فين باقى الترجمة يارجالة 
نص الحلقات مش مترجمة


----------



## khaled (troy) (9 مايو 2013)

اقسم بالله انت عالمي


----------



## layth77 (26 يونيو 2013)

كورس جميل بس ممكن ترجمة باقى الحلقات وشكرا


----------



## m123456789 (29 يونيو 2013)

كورس جميل وتابعناه حتى الحلقة 11 ممكن ترجمة باقى الحلقات حتى نتابع 
وشكرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (29 يونيو 2013)

هذه المواضيع ولا بلاش مشكور ياهندسه


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ومشكورين على المجهود الرائع
ولكن ممكن إكمال ترجمة باقي الكورسات
ولكم جزيل الشكر

​


----------



## ali maher masoud (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fadla (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## hanysaid (12 فبراير 2015)

يا ريت أحد الكرام يكمل ترجمة الباقى


----------



## ahmedhani (4 يونيو 2015)

a;vh


----------



## ahmedhani (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------

